# Denver Area



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, looks like we are moving to the Denver area this July. Really looking forward to this. My question is, what teams/clubs are in the south west burbs of Denver. Centennial ish. I'm a Cat4 Masters racer. Also bikeshops. Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Centennial is more south that southwest. It's also referred to as the Tech Center.

Over in Lakewood (southwest) Green Mountain Sports has a team you might look into.


----------



## mlahaie79 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dank said:


> Well, looks like we are moving to the Denver area this July. Really looking forward to this. My question is, what teams/clubs are in the south west burbs of Denver. Centennial ish. I'm a Cat4 Masters racer. Also bikeshops. Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Check out Adrenalin Cycles in Highlands Ranch. They do a Saturday morning group ride. The guys are cool and lots of support for racers.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks guys I will check them both out.


----------

